# [Request] Header für Blog



## Razyl (12. Januar 2010)

Aloha liebe Designer,
so gut wie jeder weiß (hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) betreibe ich einen kleinen, aber durchaus feinen, Blog. Jedoch gefällt mir der Header (aka alles was über den Kategorien (Home, Allgemein...)) nicht -- da muss was hin was zum Thema passt.
Wie es sein muss?
Naja, erstmal die volle Breite vollständig ausnutzen, so wie der derzeitige Header. Allerdings muss der Name Razyl-Gaming auftauchen, samt den Zusatztitel "Reviews, Previews und Artikel zu Spielen". Ebenfalls muss der Header irgendwas mit Dragon Age: Origins zu tun habe, in etwa soll das Ganze so aussehen, wie hier. Oben Links das Bannerchen zum Blognamen, dann der Header und rechts bau ich dann noch selber die Suchbox ein (solange das dann noch funktioniert). 

Schriftart? Mir egal, evtl. eine Schriftart die zum recht blutigen und tollen Rollenspiel Dragon Age passt.

Warum ich das Ganze in einen Extra-Thread mache? Weil ich die Übersicht brauche und man sich im Request-Thread sehr schnell verirren kann. Zudem wird der Header hier wohl etwas länger dauern, obwohl ich ja schon glücklich wäre, wenn sich überhaupt jemand die Mühe macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrankieFourFingers (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Razyl,

da mein Urlaub vorbei ist wird es wahrscheinlich ein wenig dauern!
Aber ich gebe mein bestes damit du zum ende der Woche dein neuen Header bekommst.

Bis dahin ein fleißig Drachen zähmen/töten.......
Naja ich hab kein Plan was man bei Dragon Age: Origins machen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg FrankieFourFingers


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

FrankieFourFingers schrieb:


> Hallo Razyl,
> 
> da mein Urlaub vorbei ist wird es wahrscheinlich ein wenig dauern!
> Aber ich gebe mein bestes damit du zum ende der Woche dein neuen Header bekommst.
> ...


Hi,
Drachen töten gehört auch dazu, unter anderem. Aber in DA:O gibt es noch weitaus mehr, als nur Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2010)

Wo ich schon einmal den Thread habe...
Kennt sich hier wer mit HTLM aus und kann mir, möglichst einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, erklären, wie ich den neuen Header dann so einbauen kann, dass er wie jetzt aussieht? Also so, dass auf dem header dann auch die Suchbox liegt und der Award-Banner? 

Der HTML-CODE von den Header-Einstellung sieht btw so aus :X

[codebox]<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"><html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
<head profile="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="<?php bloginfo('html_type'); ?>; charset=<?php bloginfo('charset'); ?>" />
<title><?php arras_document_title() ?></title>
<meta name="description" content="<?php bloginfo('description') ?>" />
<?php if ( is_search() || is_author() ) : ?>
<meta name="robots" content="noindex, nofollow" />
<?php endif ?>

<?php arras_alternate_style() ?>

<?php if ( ($feed = arras_get_option('feed_url') ) == '' ) : ?>
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="<?php bloginfo('rss2_url') ?>" title="<?php printf( __( '%s latest posts', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" />
<?php else : ?>
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="<?php echo $feed ?>" title="<?php printf( __( '%s latest posts', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" />
<?php endif; ?>

<?php if ( ($comments_feed = arras_get_option('comments_feed_url') ) == '' ) : ?>
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="<?php bloginfo('comments_rss2_url') ?>" title="<?php printf( __( '%s latest comments', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" />
<?php else : ?>
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" href="<?php echo $comments_feed ?>" title="<?php printf( __( '%s latest comments', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" />
<?php endif; ?>

<link rel="pingback" href="<?php bloginfo('pingback_url'); ?>" />

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="<?php echo get_template_directory_uri() ?>/images/favicon.ico" />

<?php
wp_enqueue_script('cufon', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/cufon-yui.min.js', null, null, false);
wp_enqueue_script('cufon-font', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/BPreplay.font.js', null, null, false);

wp_enqueue_script('jquery', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/jquery-1.3.2.min.js', null, '1.3.2', false);
wp_enqueue_script('jquery-ui', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/jquery-ui-1.7.2.min.js', 'jquery', '1.7.2', false); 

if ( is_home() || is_front_page() ) {
	wp_enqueue_script('jquery-cycle', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/jquery.cycle.min.js', 'jquery', null, true);
}

if ( !function_exists('pixopoint_menu') ) {
	wp_enqueue_script('hoverintent', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/superfish/hoverIntent.js', 'jquery', null, false);
	wp_enqueue_script('superfish', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/superfish/superfish.js', 'jquery', null, false);
}

if ( is_singular() ) {
	wp_enqueue_script('comment-reply');
	wp_enqueue_script('jquery-validate', get_template_directory_uri() . '/js/jquery.validate.min.js', 'jquery', null, false);
}
wp_head();
arras_head();
?>
<script type="text/javascript">
<?php @include 'js/header.js.php'; ?>
</script>

<!--[if IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="<?php bloginfo('template_url'); ?>/css/ie6.css" type="text/css" media="screen, projector" />
<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php bloginfo('template_url'); ?>/js/jquery.supersleight.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
	$('#controls').supersleight( {shim: '<?php bloginfo('template_url') ?>/images/x.gif'} );
	$('.featured-article').supersleight( {shim: '<?php bloginfo('template_url') ?>/images/x.gif'} );
</script>
<![endif]-->
</head>

<body <?php arras_body_class() ?>>
<?php arras_body() ?>
    <div id="header">
    	<div id="branding" class="clearfix">
        <div class="logo clearfix">
        	<?php if ( is_home() || is_front_page() ) : ?>
            <h1 class="blog-name"><a href="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>"><?php bloginfo('name'); ?></a></h1>
            <h2 class="blog-description"><?php bloginfo('description'); ?></h2>
            <?php else: ?>
            <span class="blog-name"><a href="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>"><?php bloginfo('name'); ?></a></span>
            <span class="blog-description"><?php bloginfo('description'); ?></span>
            <?php endif ?>

        </div>


        <div id="searchbar">
            <?php include (TEMPLATEPATH . '/searchform.php'); ?>

        </div>

<a target="_blank" href="http://www.poddi-award.de.tl/Abstimmen.htm" _fcksavedurl="http://www.poddi-award.de.tl/Abstimmen.htm"><img border="0" f="" jetzt="" alt="Vote" src="http://img.webme.com/pic/p/poddi-award/votebanner1.gif" _fcksavedurl="http://img.webme.com/pic/p/poddi-award/votebanner1.gif" /></a> 
        </div><!-- #branding -->
    </div><!-- #header -->

	<?php arras_above_nav() ?>
    <div id="nav">
    	<div id="nav-content" class="clearfix">
		<?php if ( function_exists('pixopoint_menu') ): ?>
		<?php pixopoint_menu(); ?>
		<?php else : ?>
			<ul class="sf-menu menu clearfix">
				<li><a href="<?php bloginfo('url') ?>"><?php echo arras_get_option('topnav_home') ?></a></li>
				<?php 
				if (arras_get_option('topnav_display') == 'pages') {
					wp_list_pages('sort_column=menu_order&title_li=');
				} else if (arras_get_option('topnav_display') == 'linkcat') {
					wp_list_bookmarks('category='.arras_get_option('topnav_linkcat').'&hierarchical=0&show_private=1&hide_invisible=0&title_li=&categorize=0&orderby=id'); 
				} else {
					wp_list_categories('number=11&hierarchical=1&orderby=id&hide_empty=1&title_li=');	
				}
				?>
			</ul>
		<?php endif ?>
			<ul class="quick-nav clearfix">
				<?php if ($feed == '') : ?>
					<li><a id="rss" title="<?php printf( __( '%s RSS Feed', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" href="<?php bloginfo('rss2_url'); ?>"><?php _e('RSS Feed', 'arras') ?></a></li>
				<?php else : ?>
					<li><a id="rss" title="<?php printf( __( '%s RSS Feed', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" href="<?php echo $feed; ?>"><?php _e('RSS Feed', 'arras') ?></a></li>
				<?php endif; ?>

				<?php $twitter_username = arras_get_option('twitter_username'); ?>
				<?php if ($twitter_username != '') : ?>
					<li><a id="twitter" title="<?php printf( __( '%s Twitter', 'arras' ), wp_specialchars( get_bloginfo('name'), 1 ) ) ?>" href="http://www.twitter.com/<?php echo $twitter_username ?>/"><?php _e('Twitter', 'arras') ?></a></li>
				<?php endif ?>
			</ul>
		</div><!-- #nav-content -->
    </div><!-- #nav -->
	<?php arras_below_nav() ?>

	<div id="main" class="clearfix">
    <div id="container" class="clearfix">
[/codebox]


----------



## Raefael (14. Januar 2010)

Moin,
die header.php hilft hier nicht weiter.
Die Infos für das Layout sind in der css Datei Deines Themes hinterlegt, die bräuchte man um zu wissen was zu ändern ist.

//Rafa


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2010)

Raefael schrieb:


> Moin,
> die header.php hilft hier nicht weiter.
> Die Infos für das Layout sind in der css Datei Deines Themes hinterlegt, die bräuchte man um zu wissen was zu ändern ist.
> 
> //Rafa


Du meinst die Style.css? Das ist zumindest die einzige CSS, die ich direkt im Wordpress Editor finde

```
Templates

    * 404-Template (404.php)
    * Anhang-Template (attachment.php)
    * Archiv (archive.php)
    * Einzelner Artikel (single.php)
    * Footer (footer.php)
    * Hauptindex-Template (index.php)
    * Header (header.php)
    * Kommentare (comments.php)
    * Seiten-Template (page.php)
    * Sidebar (sidebar.php)
    * Suchergebnisse (search.php)
    * Suchformular (searchform.php)
    * Theme-Funktionen (functions.php)
    * actions.php (actions.php)
    * filters.php (filters.php)
    * header.js.php (header.js.php)
    * home.php (home.php)
    * launcher.php (launcher.php)
    * sidebar-single.php (sidebar-single.php)
    * styles.php (styles.php)
    * template.php (template.php)
    * timthumb.php (timthumb.php)
    * widgets.php (widgets.php)
    * yarpp-template-arras.php (yarpp-template-arras.php)

Stylesheets

    * Stylesheet (style.css)
```


----------



## Raefael (15. Januar 2010)

Genau die.


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

```
/*   
Theme Name: Arras Theme
Theme URI: http://www.arrastheme.com/
Description: Magazine-styled theme with tons of features. Ready for alternate styles. Includes featured posts slideshow, different post layouts, multi-tabbed sidebar, custom single meta fields for reviews and many other customisable features.
Author: Melvin Lee
Author URI: http://www.zy.sg/
Version: 1.4-beta-1
Tags: blue,brown,white,light,two-columns,three-columns,left-sidebar,right-sidebar,fixed-width,theme-options,threaded-comments,sticky-post,microformats
.
Arras.Theme, like WordPress, is released under the GNU General Public License, version 2 (GPL).

For more information about the GPL, please visit:
http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/gpl-2.0.html

If you require any support, please visit the theme website at 
http://www.arrastheme.com/.
.
*/

/* Trick the WordPress Theme Bot *Evil* */
.aligncenter			{ display: block; margin: 0 auto; }
.alignright				{ float: right; margin: 0 0 1em 1em; }
.alignleft				{ float: left; margin: 0 1em 1em 0; }
.floatleft				{ float: left; }
.floatright				{ float: right; }
img.aligncenter, img.alignright, 
img.alignleft			{ border: 3px solid #EEE; }

.wp-caption { border: 1px solid #DDD; text-align: center; background: #F3F3F3; padding-top: 4px; margin: 10px }
.wp-caption img { margin: 0; padding: 0; border: none }
.wp-caption .wp-caption-text { font-size: 11px; line-height: 17px; padding: 0 4px 5px; margin: 0 }

/* Default Stylesheet */
@import url('css/default.css');

/* User Override Stylesheet */
@import url('css/user.css');
```
In der Stylesheet vom Theme steht nur das.

Auf dem FTP-Server, wo das Theme gespeichert ist, sind noch einige weitere CSS, darunter auch eine andere Style.css. Die ist aber etwas zu lang für das Forum gerade.


----------



## Raefael (15. Januar 2010)

Diese Datei gehört zum Arrastheme, so weit also schon mal richtig.
Allerdings werden hier noch zwei css Dateien nachgeladen, in dem Falle sollte dann eigentlich die default.css die richtige sein.

//Rafa


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2010)

```
/* globals */
body					{ background-color: #f1efe6; color: #333; font: 12px 'Lucida Grande',Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; height: 100%; min-height: 100%; }

h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6	{ font-weight: bold; color: #1E1B1A; }

.clearfix:after			{ clear: both; content: "."; display: block; height: 0; line-height: 0; visibility: hidden; }
.clearfix				{ display: inline-block; }
html[xmlns] .clearfix	{ display: block; }
* html .clearfix		{ height: 1%; }

:focus					{ -moz-outline-style: none; }

a, a:link, a:visited	{ color: #314E6A; text-decoration: underline; }
a:hover					{ color: #1A8DFF; }

p						{ line-height: 1.5em; margin: 0 0 1.25em; }
blockquote				{ border-left: 2px solid #CCC; color: #666; padding: 5px 10px 1px; font-style: normal; }
blockquote p:last-child	{ margin: 0 0 5px; }
code					{ background: #EAEAEA; color: #333; font-family: Consolas, Monaco, Courier, monospace; font-size: 11px; margin: 1px 0; padding: 1px 3px; }
pre code				{ background: #322E2C; border: 1px solid #635957; color: #FFF; display: block; overflow: scroll; padding: 1.5em 1.75em; }

input[type=text], input[type=password], textarea	{ background: url(../../images/form.jpg) repeat-x top #FFF; border: 1px solid #CCC; padding: 3px; }
input[type=submit], #wp-email-submit    { font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) repeat-x; border: 1px solid #CCC; padding: 5px 10px; font-size: 12px; color: #000; font-weight: bold; }
input[type=submit]:hover, #wp-email-submit:hover    { background: #314E6A; color: #FFF; }

table					{ border-collapse: collapse; border-spacing: 0; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
th, td					{ padding: 5px; border: 1px solid #CCC; border-width: 1px; }
th, thead th			{ font-weight: bold; color: #333; background: url(../../images/topnav.jpg) repeat-x top #CCC; }
td, tbody td			{ background: #F0F0F0; }

/* common classes */
.aligncenter			{ display: block; margin: 0 auto; }
.alignright				{ float: right; margin: 0 0 1em 1em; }
.alignleft				{ float: left; margin: 0 1em 1em 0; }
.floatleft				{ float: left; }
.floatright				{ float: right; }
img.aligncenter, img.alignright, 
img.alignleft			{ border: 3px solid #EEE; }

.textcenter				{ text-align: center; }
.textright				{ text-align: right; }
.textleft				{ text-align: left; }

.noticebox				{ background-color: #fff9d7; border: 1px solid #e2c822; color: #333; margin-bottom: 20px; padding: 10px; }
.noticebox a			{ color: #000; }

.sub					{ font-size: 11px; color: #848485; }

.ui-tabs-hide, .hide	{ display: none !important; }

.wp-caption { border: 1px solid #DDD; text-align: center; background: #F3F3F3; padding-top: 4px; margin: 10px }
.wp-caption img { margin: 0; padding: 0; border: none }
.wp-caption .wp-caption-text { font-size: 11px; line-height: 17px; padding: 0 4px 5px; margin: 0 }

.tags a:link, .tags a:visited	{ font-weight: bold; text-decoration: none; padding: 0 2px; background: #FFF; margin-bottom: 3px; }

.xoxo					{ padding: 0; }

/* structure */
#wrapper				{ min-height: 100%; position: relative; }
#main					{ padding: 20px 20px 0; z-index: 0; *z-index: -1; }
/*#main { background: url(../../images/12_col.gif); } */

/* header */
#header					{ background: #1e1b1a; border-bottom: 5px solid #383332; padding: 0 0 20px 0; }
#branding				{ width: 960px; margin: 0 auto; }
.logo					{ max-width: 590px; float: left; margin: 23px 0 0 10px; }
.blog-name				{ font-family: 'Segoe UI', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 22px; margin: 0; line-height: 1em; display: block; text-transform: uppercase; letter-spacing: 1px; font-weight: bold; }
.blog-name a:link, .blog-name a:visited	{ color: #FFF; text-decoration: none; }
/*.blog-name a:link, .blog-name a:visited	{  text-indent: -9000px; background: url(../../images/icons/logo.png) no-repeat; width: 450px; height: 22px; display: block; }*/
.blog-name a:hover		{ }
.blog-description		{ font-family: 'Segoe UI', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 1em; display: block; font-size: 11px; font-weight: bold; color: #7d716d; margin: 0; padding: 3px 0 0; text-transform: uppercase; }

/* navigation */
#nav					{ zoom: 1; max-height: 32px; background: url(../../images/topnav.jpg) repeat-x top; }
#nav-content			{ margin: 0 auto; width: 958px; }

.sf-menu				{ font-weight: bold; max-width: 770px; }
.sf-menu, .sf-menu ul	{ float: left; list-style: none; line-height: 32px; padding: 0 0 2px; margin: 0; height: 32px; }
.sf-menu a				{ display: block; text-decoration: none; padding: 0 10px; color: #777; font-size: 12px;  }
.sf-menu a:hover		{ color: #FFF; }
.sf-menu li.sfhover, .sf-menu li:hover { background: #373331; }
.sf-menu li.sfhover a, .sf-menu li:hover a { }
.sf-menu li				{ float: left; padding: 0; }
.sf-menu ul				{ position: absolute; left: -999em; height: auto; width: 150px; margin: 0; line-height: 1; border: none; }
.sf-menu li li			{ width: 148px; }
.sf-menu li li a		{ background: #FFF; padding: 7px 10px; width: 128px; font-size: 12px; text-transform: none; }
.sf-menu li ul ul		{ margin: -25px 0 0 148px; }
.sf-menu li li:hover	{ }
.sf-menu li:hover ul ul, .sf-menu li:hover ul ul ul, .sf-menu li:hover ul ul ul ul, .sf-menu li.sfhover ul ul, .sf-menu li.sfhover ul ul ul, .sf-menu li.sfhover ul ul ul ul { left: -999em; }
.sf-menu li:hover ul, .sf-menu li li:hover ul, .sf-menu li li li:hover ul, .sf-menu li li li li:hover ul, .sf-menu li.sfhover ul, .sf-menu li li.sfhover ul, .sf-menu li li li.sfhover ul, .sf-menu li li li li.sfhover ul { left: auto; z-index: 2; }
.sf-menu li ul li:hover a, .sf-menu li ul li li:hover a, .sf-menu li ul li li li:hover a, .sf-menu li ul li li li:hover a { background: #383332; color: #FFF; }
.sf-menu li:hover li a, .sf-menu li li:hover li a, .sf-menu li li li:hover li a, .sf-menu li li li li:hover li a { background: #FFF; color: #666; font-size: 11px; }

.quick-nav				{ float: right; list-style: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }
.quick-nav li			{ padding: 7px 5px 0 0; float: left; display: inline; }
.quick-nav a:link, .quick-nav a:visited	{ display: block; text-indent: -9000px; width: 16px; height: 16px; float: left; clear: left; }

.quick-nav #rss			{ background: url(../../images/rss.png) no-repeat; }
.quick-nav #twitter		{ background: url(../../images/twitter.png) no-repeat; }

/* search bar */
#searchbar				{ float: right; overflow: hidden; margin: 25px 0 0; border: 4px solid #383332; background: #EFEFEF; width: 250px; padding: 5px 4px; }
.searchform .s			{ font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; border: none; background: #EFEFEF; padding: 0; margin: 0; float: left; width: 229px !important; }
.searchform .searchsubmit { background: url(../../images/searchsubmit.gif) no-repeat; text-indent: -9000px; width: 16px; height: 16px; border: none; float: left; cursor: pointer; opacity: 0.7; color: transparent; text-transform: capitalize; }
.searchform .searchsubmit:hover { background: url(../../images/searchsubmit.gif) no-repeat; opacity: 1; }

/* sidebar */
.sidebar				{ }
.sidebar .xoxo			{ list-style: none; padding: 0; margin: 0; }
.widgetcontainer ul, .widgetcontent .xoxo, .widgetcontainer ol	{ list-style: disc; margin: 0 0 0 15px; padding: 0; }
.widgetcontainer li		{ margin: 3px 0; }
.widgetcontainer li a:visited, .widgetcontainer li a:link	{ text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold; font-size: 12px; }
.widgetcontainer li a:hover	{ border-bottom: 1px dotted #635957; }
.widgetcontainer input[type=text], .widgetcontainer input[type=password]	{ width: 80%; }
.widgetcontainer .excerpt	{ font-size: 11px; margin: 5px 0; }
.widgettitle			{ color: #333; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; margin: 0; padding: 6px 10px; background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) repeat-x top #EFEFEF; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.widgettitle a			{ color: #333; }
.widgetcontent			{ border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; background: repeat-x #FFF; margin-bottom: 10px; padding: 10px; line-height: 1.4em; }

.attachment-sidebar-thumb, #multi-sidebar .recentcomments .avatar	{ float: left; border: 3px solid #CCC; width: 36px; height: 36px; margin: 0 10px 0 0; }
.sidebar-read-more:link, .sidebar-read-more:visited	{ font-size: 11px !important; text-transform: uppercase; font-weight: bold; color: #000; }

#multi-sidebar			{ }
#multi-sidebar .tabs	{ list-style: none; margin: 0 0 5px; padding: 0; overflow: hidden; }
#multi-sidebar .tabs li	{ float: left; background: #383332; padding: 5px; margin: 0 3px 5px 0; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
#multi-sidebar .tabs a:link, #multi-sidebar .tabs a:visited	{ text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold; color: #FFF; }
#multi-sidebar .tabs a:hover	{ border-bottom: 1px dotted #FFF; }
#multi-sidebar .tabs .ui-tabs-selected	{ background: #FFF; }					
#multi-sidebar .tabs .ui-tabs-selected a:link, #multi-sidebar .tabs .ui-tabs-selected a:visited	{ color: #37322F; }			
#multi-sidebar #s-tags a:link, #multi-sidebar #s-tags a:visited	{ font-weight: bold; text-decoration: none; padding: 0 2px; }
#multi-sidebar .widgetcontainer	{ background: #FFF; border: 1px solid #CCC; margin-bottom: 10px; padding: 10px; }
#multi-sidebar .widgetcontainer ul, .featured-stories, .related-posts	{ list-style: none !important; margin: 0 0 0 5px !important; }
#multi-sidebar .widgetcontainer li, .featured-stories li,  .related-posts li	{ padding: 0 0 10px; margin: 0 0 10px; border-bottom: 1px dotted #CCC; }
#multi-sidebar .recentcomments a	{ font-weight: normal; }

#wp-calendar			{ width: 100%; }
#wp-calendar caption	{ color: #333; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; margin: 0 0 0 -1px; padding: 6px 10px; background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) repeat-x top #EFEFEF; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
						
/* featured slideshow */
.featured				{ margin: 0 10px 20px 0; height: 250px; border: 5px solid #C1BCA7; }
#controls				{ position: absolute; float: left; z-index: 100; width: 620px; padding: 100px 0 0 10px; }

#controls .next, #controls .prev	{ text-indent: -9000px; width: 30px; height: 30px; display: block; z-index: 1000; opacity: 0.7; }
#controls .prev			{ background: url(../../images/prev.png) no-repeat; float: left; }
#controls .next			{ background: url(../../images/next.png) no-repeat; float: right; }
#controls .next:hover, #controls .prev:hover	{ opacity: 1; }

#featured-slideshow		{ position: relative; height: 250px; margin-right: 20px; }			

.featured-article		{ display: block; width: 640px; height: 250px; text-decoration: none !important; }
.featured-entry			{ position: relative; top: 165px; overflow: hidden; background: #000; height: 85px; color: #a7a7a7; padding: 0; display: block; opacity: 0.8; }
.featured-entry .entry-title	{ color: #FFF; padding: 10px 15px 5px; display: block; font-size: 18px; font-weight: bold; }
.featured-entry .entry-summary	{ padding: 0 15px; margin: 0; display: block; }

/* bottom content */
#bottom-content-1, #bottom-content-2	{ list-style: none; float: left; width: 320px; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; overflow: hidden; padding: 0; }
#bottom-content-1 .xoxo, #bottom-content-2 .xoxo	{ margin: 0; }
#bottom-content-1 * .xoxo, #bottom-content-2 * .xoxo{ margin-left: 15px; }
#bottom-content-1 .widgettitle, #bottom-content-2 .widgettitle	{ background: #F0F0F0; }

.layout-3c-r-fixed #bottom-content-1, .layout-3c-r-fixed #bottom-content-2, .layout-3c-fixed #bottom-content-1, .layout-3c-fixed #bottom-content-2	{ width: 243px; }

/* latest headlines */
.posts-default, .posts-quick, .posts-line	{ list-style: none; margin: 0 0 20px; padding: 0; overflow: hidden; }
.posts-default .post	{ float: left; margin: 0 15px 15px 0; font-size: 12px; padding: 0 0 10px; }
.posts-default img		{ float: left; background: #111; }
.posts-default .entry-title	{ font-weight: bold; font-size: 14px; margin: 5px 0; line-height: 1.3em; }
.posts-default .entry-title a:link, .posts-default .entry-title a:visited	{ color: #373331; text-decoration: none; }
.posts-default .entry-title a:hover	{ }
.posts-default .entry-summary, .posts-quick .entry-summary	{ color: #111; overflow: hidden; }

.entry-thumbnails	{ clear: both; display: inline-block; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.entry-thumbnails:hover	{ border-color: #383332; }
.entry-thumbnails-link { float: left; margin-right: 15px; background: #111; display: block; }

.posts-quick			{ margin: 0 10px 10px 0; padding: 0; }
.posts-quick li			{ padding: 10px 10px 0 0; border-bottom: 1px solid #CCC; }
.posts-quick img		{ text-indent: -9000px; }
.posts-quick .entry-title	{ font-weight: bold; font-size: 18px; margin: 0 0 5px; line-height: 1.3em; }
.posts-quick .entry-title a:link, .posts-quick .entry-title a:visited	{ color: #373331; text-decoration: none; }
.posts-quick .entry-title a:hover	{ }
.posts-quick .entry-summary	{ font-size: 14px; line-height: 1.6em; margin-bottom: 15px; }
.posts-quick .quick-read-more	{ font-weight: bold; font-size: 14px; padding: 10px 0 0; margin: 0; }
.posts-quick .entry-thumbnails	{ float: left; margin: 0 15px 10px 0; border: 3px solid #C1BCA7; }
.posts-quick .entry-thumbnails:hover	{ border-color: #383332; }
.posts-default .entry-meta, .posts-quick .entry-meta	{ color: #CCC; float: left; background: #000; height: 25px; display: block; margin: -25px 1px 0 0; font-weight: bold; opacity: 0.7; }
.posts-default .entry-meta a:link, .posts-default .entry-meta a:visited, .posts-quick .entry-meta a:link, .posts-quick .entry-meta a:visited	{ color: #FFF; text-decoration: none; }
.posts-default .entry-comments, .posts-quick .entry-comments { float: right; margin: 5px 5px 0; background: url(../../images/comments.gif) no-repeat left center; padding: 0 0 0 12px; }
.posts-default .published, .posts-quick .published	{ text-transform: uppercase; float: left; margin: 5px 5px 0; font-size: 10px; color: #999; border-bottom: none; }
.posts-line				{ background: #FFF; border: 1px solid #CCC; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; padding: 10px; }
.posts-line	li			{ padding: 7px 0; border-bottom: 1px solid #EEE; }
.posts-line .entry-cat	{ float: left; font-size: 11px; width: 100px; overflow: hidden; color: #848485; }
.posts-line .entry-title	{ float: left; font-size: 12px; margin: 0; }
.posts-line a:link, .posts-line a:visited	{ color: #373331; }
.posts-line .entry-comments	{ float: right; font-size: 11px; color: #848485; }

.navigation				{ margin: 10px 10px 20px 0; }

.home-title				{ text-transform: uppercase; font-weight: bold; font-size: 14px; padding: 0 0 5px; border-bottom: 1px solid #BBB; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; color: #848485; }

/* single post */
.single .post, .single-post	{ background: #FFF; border: 1px solid #CCC; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; padding: 0 15px; }
.single .post .entry-title, .single-post .entry-title	{ font-size: 22px; font-weight: bold; padding: 15px 0 0; margin: 10px 0 5px; }
.single .post .entry-title a:link, .single .post .entry-title a:visited, .single-post .entry-title a:link, .single-post .entry-title a:visited	{ text-decoration: none; }
.single .post .entry-title a:hover, .single-post .entry-title a:hover	{ }
.single .post .entry-info, .single-post .entry-info	{ margin-bottom: 15px; color: #848485; }
.single .post .entry-cat, .single-post .entry-cat	{ display: block; color: #848485; margin: 2px 0; }
.single .post .entry-author, .single-post .entry-author { font-weight: bold; margin: 0 10px 0 0; color: #848485; }
.single .post .entry-author address, .single-post .entry-author address	{ display: inline; font-style: normal; }
.single .post .tags, .single-post .tags			{ display: block; margin: 5px 0; color: #848485; }
.single .post .entry-photo, .single-post .entry-photo	{ width: 630px; margin: 0 auto 10px; }
.single .post .entry-content, .single-post .entry-content	{ margin: 20px 0; font-size: 14px; }
.single .post .entry-content p, .single-post .entry-content p	{ line-height: 1.8em; }
.entry-content ul, .entry-content ol	{ padding: 1em 2.5em; }
.entry-content ul li, .entry-content ol li	{ margin: 1em 0; }

.single-post 			{ padding: 0 10px; }
.page .entry-content	{ margin: 0 0 20px; }

.layout-3c-r-fixed .post .entry-photo, .layout-3c-r-fixed .single-post .entry-photo, .layout-3c-fixed .post .entry-photo, .layout-3c-fixed .single-post .entry-photo	{ width: 480px; }

.single-post-meta		{ padding: 4px; margin: 0 10px 10px; background: #F0F0F0; }
.single-post-meta-field	{ clear: left; float: left; width: 15%; font-weight: bold; color: #000; background: #F0F0F0; }
.single-post-meta-value	{ float: left; width: 80%; color: #333; background: #F0F0F0; }

.module-title, .feed-title	{ line-height: 1em; color: #333; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; margin: 0 10px 0 0; padding: 7px 10px; background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) repeat-x top #EFEFEF; border: 1px solid #CCC; display: block; }
.feed-title				{ border-bottom: none; }

.gallery				{ clear: both; margin: 10px 0; }
.gallery-item			{ float: left; margin-right: 10px; }

.about-author			{ border: 1px solid #CCC; padding: 10px 15px; margin: 0 0 10px; line-height: 1.5em; background: #FFF; font-size: 11px; }
.about-author h4		{ font-size: 10px; margin: 0 0 10px; text-transform: uppercase; color: #333; font-weight: bold; }
.about-author img		{ float: left; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; border: 1px solid #CCC; padding: 0; }

/* gd star rating */
.gdmultitable			{ margin: 0 0 10px !important; }
.gdmultitable td		{ padding: 5px !important; }

/* wp-pagenavi */
.wp-pagenavi			{ margin: 0 0 10px; font-size: 12px; }
.wp-pagenavi a:link, .wp-pagenavi a:visited	{ padding: 3px 4px; margin: 2px; text-decoration: none; background: #FFF; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.wp-pagenavi a:hover	{ color: #000; }
.wp-pagenavi span.pages, .wp-pagenavi span.extend	{ padding: 3px 4px; background: #FFF; margin: 2px; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.wp-pagenavi span.current	{ padding: 3px 4px; background: #FFF; margin: 2px; font-weight: bold; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.wp-pagenavi span.pages	{ margin-left: 0; }

/* wp125 */
#wp125adwrap_2c			{ width: 270px !important; display: inline-block; padding: 8px 0 2px 8px; margin: 0 auto !important; }
#wp125adwrap_2c .wp125ad{ padding: 0 !important; margin: 0 10px 10px 0 !important; }
#wp125adwrap_2c:after	{ clear: both; content: "."; display: block; height: 0; line-height: 0; visibility: hidden; }
html[xmlns] #wp125adwrap_2c	{ display: block; }
* html #wp125adwrap_2c	{ height: 1%; }

/* comments */
#commentlist			{ background: #F3F3F3; border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; list-style: none; padding: 10px; margin: 0 10px 0 0; }
#commentlist li			{ margin: 0; padding-bottom: 10px; overflow: hidden; }
#commentlist li:last-child	{ padding: 0; }
#commentlist .avatar	{ border: 1px solid #CCC; padding: 1px; float: left; margin: 0 5px 10px 0; }
#commentlist cite		{ font-weight: bold; font-style: normal; line-height: 30px; font-size: 18px; }
#commentlist p			{ clear: left; line-height: 1.8em; }
#commentlist .reply		{ float: right; }

#commentlist .children	{ clear: right; margin: 5px 0 0; list-style: none; padding: 0; }
#commentlist .children li	{ border-bottom: none; border-left: 1px solid #BBB; padding: 0 0 0 10px; }
#commentlist #respond	{ clear: both; padding: 10px 0 0; border-top: 1px solid #CCC; }
#commentlist #respond .module-title { margin: 0; background: url(../../images/feed-title-blue.jpg) top repeat-x; color: #FFF; border: 1px solid #0052A3; }
#commentlist #respond #commentsform	{ margin: 0; }
#commentlist .comment-author	{ padding: 10px 0 0 10px;}
#commentlist .comment-content	{ padding: 0 10px; font-size: 14px; }
#commentlist .comment-node	{ background: #FFF; border: 1px solid #EEE; }
#commentlist .comment-meta	{ text-decoration: none; color: #999; font-size: 12px; }
#commentlist .comment-controls	{ background: #FFF; padding: 10px; font-weight: bold; float: right; display: none; }
#commentlist .comment-node:hover .comment-controls { display: block; }
#commentlist .comment-controls a:link, #commentlist .comment-controls a:visited	{ background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) top repeat-x #EFEFEF; color: #000; text-decoration: none; padding: 5px 10px; margin: 0; border: 1px solid #CCC; font-weight: bold; zoom: 1; *display: inline; display: inline-block; }
#commentlist .comment-controls a:hover	{ background: #314E6A; color: #FFF; }

#commentlist .reply a, .comments-navigation a, .read-more, .navigation a	{ background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) top repeat-x #EFEFEF; color: #000; text-decoration: none; padding: 5px 10px; margin: 0; border: 1px solid #CCC; font-weight: bold; zoom: 1; *display: inline; display: inline-block; }
#commentlist .reply a:hover, .comments-navigation a:hover, .navigation a:hover, .read-more:hover	{ background: #314E6A; color: #FFF; }

.comments-navigation	{ clear: both; margin: 0 20px 10px 10px; }
.comments-navigation a	{ border-top: 0; }

.nocomments				{ background: #FFF; border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; padding: 15px 10px; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; font-size: 14px; }

#commentsform			{ background: #FFF; border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; padding: 10px; overflow: hidden; }
#commentsform textarea	{ width: 98%; height: 150px; padding: 5px; font: 14px 'Lucida Grande',Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif; }
#commentsform .error	{ display: block; padding: 5px; }
#cancel-comment-reply-link	{ font-size: 11px; padding: 0 10px; }

.pingbacks				{ background: #FFF; border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; padding: 15px 10px 15px 30px; margin: 0 10px 20px 0; }
.pingbacks li			{ padding: 2px 0; font-weight: bold; }
.pingbacks a:link, .pingbacks a:visited	{ text-decoration: none; }

/* search results */
.search-results h2      { color: #333; font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; margin: 0 10px 0 0; padding: 6px 10px; background: url(../../images/feed-title-white.jpg) repeat-x top #EFEFEF; border: 1px solid #CCC; }
.search-results-content { border: solid #CCC; border-width: 0 1px 1px; background: #FFF; margin: 0 10px 10px 0; padding: 10px; }
.search-results-content .searchform, .sidebar .searchform { padding: 5px 4px; border: 4px solid #CCC; background: #EFEFEF; width: 250px; }

/* footer */
#footer				{ margin: 5px auto 5px; width: 960px; background: #FFF; padding-bottom: 10px; border: 1px solid #CCC;  }
#footer .widgetcontainer	{ padding: 5px 10px; }
#footer .widgettitle	{ background: none; border: none; text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 10px; color: #333; padding: 0 0 10px; }
#footer .widgetcontent	{ font-size: 11px; background: none; padding: 0; border: none; }
#footer .footer-message	{ border-left: 1px solid #EEE; float: left; overflow: hidden; margin: 10px 0 0; padding: 0; }
#footer .footer-message .widgetcontainer	{ width: 215px; overflow: hidden; }
#footer-sidebar		{ width: 690px; float: left; overflow: hidden; margin: 10px 10px 0; padding: 0; }
#footer-sidebar .widgetcontainer	{ float: left; margin: 0 0 15px 0; max-width: 250px; max-height: 120px; }
#footer-sidebar ul	{ list-style: square; }
#footer-sidebar li	{ margin: 0 0 3px; }
#footer .widgetcontent a:link, #footer .widgetcontent a:visited	{ font-size: 11px; }
```

Das wäre der gesamte Inhalt der default.css


----------

